# Go Compare advert



## Sally More (Oct 26, 2012)

Has anybody seen the new Go Compare Advert?

I am appalled, the poor dog looks so uncomfortable, let alone the fact that dressing him up like that to sell a service is not on!

What are you thoughts?


----------



## Wobbles (Jun 2, 2011)

..............


----------



## beenthereseenthat (Apr 5, 2013)

Are you kidding me, that is the best advert every! I laugh everytime I see it, in fact I am even chuckling to myself now thinking about as I type, brilliant!!


----------



## Sally More (Oct 26, 2012)

Wobbles said:


> Haha, I know which one you mean I think it looks rather rude tbh, from certain angles it looks like two dogs having a bunk up


poor guy looks so miserable, wouldn't you be if you had been pushed into such a suit... which does in fact look like that :O


----------



## Sally More (Oct 26, 2012)

beenthereseenthat said:


> Are you kidding me, that is the best advert every! I laugh everytime I see it, in fact I am even chuckling to myself now thinking about as I type, brilliant!!


I think its come from my studies of the media and thoughts on animal behaviour then, if my Scout had that look on his face it would be straight off him... I would have the sense NOT to put it on him in the first place mind!


----------

